# WetShine.net: ValetPro vs. a nasty 7 years old interior of a Proton Gen2



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Some before pictures of the car. The brown stains you see is 7 years old sugarcane juice that had exploded all over the interior.


















































































Let's start by cleaning the door cards. Scrubbed using ValetPro Interior All Purpose Cleaner (diluted 1:10) and dressed with ValetPro Talos Protectant.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































Watch the video on the full process for cleaning the door cards.

If embedding doesn't work:





Then it's time to clean the headliners. No video for this one as it's pretty boring to watch, here are some screen captures.





































Next, the seats, process as below (watch video):

- Vacuum loose dirt
- Spray and agitate ValetPro Heavy Duty Carpet Cleaner (diluted 1:10)
- Extract with Karcher SE4001 and ValetPro Heavy Duty Carpet Cleaner (diluted 1:80)
- Re-extract with clean water
























Some before and afters:








































































































































Glass and mirrors cleaned with ValetPro Glass Cleaner.























































It was meant to be an interior detail only but the tired looking exterior was just begging for some pampering.

Washed with Osren Bubble and Wax shampoo, waxed with ValetPro Banana Wax, it cleansed the paint pretty well and left it looking glossy and felt slick to touch. Glass was clayed as it felt very rough (overspray) and cleansed with Autoglym Glass Polish by hand.



















Wiping off the Banana Wax residue with the help of ValetPro Citrus Bling. Tired dressed with ValetPro Traditional Tire Dressing.










Some after shots below:





































Took about 12 hours of work, and needed another full day for the seats to fully dry.

Lessons learned from this detail:

- Cleaning interior is no easy job! Even with the help of an extractor, it is still pretty laborious. I underestimated the task.

- Don't spray too much liquid onto the seats as it will soak into the foam beneath the fabric, the seat base took much longer to dry than the backrest.

- Even though it's my first time using an extractor, I could tell the limitations of the Karcher SE4001 already. Low capacity, have to add and change water frequently. The sprayer's pressure could be higher as it was dripping on me while extracting the headliner. It's also much louder than the average vacuum cleaner.

- A clean interior will smell good, if your interior stinks, spend the money and get it cleaned. Air fresheners, car ionizers & ozone generators can only do so much. The difference is like stepping from a wet smelly fish market to meadow of fragrant flowers.

Some of the ValetPro products used:










That's all folks, thanks for looking! All comments are appreciated!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work great turn around.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done...:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What a transformation! :doublesho

Well done man! :thumb:

That was a fair old juice explosion lol :doublesho


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

done a great job on the interior, nice colour of car too


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Boy ,you really had your work cut out with this car :doublesho

Great job:thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

So great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another great job. Your jobs are exemplary :thumb:

Matt


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy :thumb:


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

great job and thanks for putting ValetPRO products through its paces.


----------

